# Downloading Work and Crunching later?



## Papahyooie (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there a way to download work and then crunch it later? Reason I ask is, i'd like to set my laptop to crunch / fold while its sitting idle at work, but Im pretty sure our network will block it and even if it doesnt I dont want the higher ups to get mad for using up bandwidth. So what I want to do is download work to do at home, then fold/crunch it at work. Is this possible?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 16, 2009)

Papa,

You can set ur lappie to work between specified times of the day and specific days in a week. Further, u can specify what time of the day, ur lappie can connect to the WCG servers. Just check out the Advanced->Preferences. U can make all those changes there. For configuring proxy at work, use Advanced->Options->HTTP proxy

WCG workpackets that get downloaded and finished WU that get uploaded are very small in size...they will not exceed 10Mb. So don't worry about u using up the bandwidth.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2009)

Beware, WCG tasks usually have just a few days deadline.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 16, 2009)

In addition to what has already been mentioned, you could go to the advanced menu/preferences/network preferences and set the workload buffer to 2 instead of .x, this way the Client will DL 2 days worth of WUs. When you go home just manually update your project to make sure the completed WUs get uploaded regularly. 

I did this on both my computers b/c my ISP has been having connectivity issues. If the internet goes down my computers still have 2 whole days of data to crunch on.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok thats good. Thanks for all your suggestions guys! I was hoping there was some sort of "download now" button and a "crunch now" button, but i guess that would be too easy lol. It'd be convenient, cause I would like to be able to plug it in at home while getting ready for work, download new work, and then plug it in and watch it go while at work, but I suppose those ways arent much different, i'll just have to keep track of it and make sure I have work when I need it. Thanks all!


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2009)

WCG does not take a lot of bandwidth. It doesn't report done instantly (unless you specifically program it to, and you have to edit files to do that, there's nothing in the options for that) and the work units are't that big


----------

